# Do You Use An Electric Blanket?



## Lil Cha Cha (Jan 10, 2005)

I use an electric blanket at night on the lowest setting. I unplug the cord and disconnect from the blanket in the morning while I'm gone just in case.
Do any of you believe that an electric blanket is unsafe for a Chi to sleep on because of any type of rays that it may omit? I realize the cord might be dangerous because of the chew factor. What is your opinion and do you use one?

Thank you,

Charlie aka Tater Tott~


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I've used one that's really small. I guess the kind for your back? It's about 12x10 inches or so, and I had to hide the cord really well because I didn't want my chi chewing on it. For safety reasons, I would not use it though. I quickly switched to the Snuggle Safe Heating Disc. I believe that's what it's called. It's very safe to use, and my chi LOVES snuggling up with it. Here's a link to a site that has this:

http://www.petmarket.com/snuggle-safe-heat-pad-p-7.html

I know PetSmart has it too, but sometimes they don't have it in the store, so I would call around if you're interested. I've had one for about a year now and it still works really well. It stays really warm for over 12 hours if you wrap it in a towel.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

it shouldnt be a problem, electric blankets dont emit any kind of radiation...they just put out heat...dont leave it pluged in whenyour not around to supervise and if your dogs a chewer dont leave her in the room where the cord is acessable...otherwise not a problem.


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

We have a queen size on our bed, cord goes under our mattress so Gizmo can't get at it at all. He likes to lay on it in the middle of the night when he gets chilly. He scratches at it at times but I've gotten after him and told him NO so now I am hoping he's done with that.
Ours is plugged in but turned off. Its only one for about ten minutes a night just to warm my bed lol...it holds the heat well though.


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

I've read about Bitter Apple. I don't have my furbaby yet, so I don't know how good it is. Maybe another Chi-ster could throw some light on it. You paint it onto places where you Chi chews and it tastes nasty so they don't do it again. Kinda like the nail biting stuff you can get for us. Like I said I'm not sure how effective it is. And imagine having to go round coating the house?! It's natrual (sp?) and does then no harm. 

Just a something I picked up during my research :study: x


----------



## Lil Cha Cha (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm not worried about him chewing on the cord. I unplug and disconnect it while I'm gone.
I was only concerned if the blanket emits any rays...


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

both me and my mom use electric blankets, we've never had a problem...its very cute because monte and bear will move to who's bed is warmer


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I recall some concern years ago about the electromagnetic fields generated by an electric blanket, so I googled and found an article that says modern blankets generate almost no field. The older blankets with stronger fields were not found to be harmful, but customers were skittish. Source is http://science.enotes.com/how-products-encyclopedia/electric-blanket

PS No, I don't use one.


----------



## Lil Cha Cha (Jan 10, 2005)

Thank you! Excellent info!


----------

